# Poppies, Trains And Coins



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep all the above. I collect various coins and sets. Every time I go to the post office I eye the train coin a $20 proof piece in 1 ounce silver. Ahead of my railroad pocket pieces but still a good fit. Poor pics under a light bulb and lots of lint and smudges on the case!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I was curious about the minting of Locomotive 3001 on the new coin. I found this little tid bit of history. My link


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting, thanks for the link


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It sold out now not bad for a 20K run of them, ppl like trains 

I have a new one coming soon. Its a 2k run of coins, a 5oz solid silver $50 denomination coin, 65mm in size and 5 friggin oz's. Put the order in. I saw one at the postal outlet on Sunday went back in two hours and it was gone. Quite stunning in hand. So hope I get one through the mint its self because they cannot order more than one per major postal location 

http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/5oz-silver-coin-75th-anniversary-of-the-first-bank-notes-2010-prod920002?pCatId=cat410002

Here was a real cool piece. I believe it costs about 85K right now. There were only twenty made. a 2.2KG fine gold coin. Thats a diner platter

http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/fine-gold-kilo-coin-%13-early-canada-2007-prod310007?pCatId=cat120004


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you checked where they are made??? I ask as the RAM (Royal Australian Mint) was made a few Canadian coins from what I read. If you ever visit Canberra its worth the trip to the Mint as you can see coins being made and the entry is free, tho the gift shop is one that will always have you reaching for your wallet.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know but I believe this one is minted in Ottawa. Our mint charge for the tours!

Hey as long as its "Royal" somewhere, as long as its not the Royal China Mint!

It did ship today so I am getting one this week for sure.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee I agree mate. The RAM make coins for lost of other countries it seems. I guess if youve a small country you maybe dont want the expense of your own machinery etc.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

D.G.REGINA or...Queen, by the grace of God.

What is the general feeling about old Queenie in Canada James? Good? Bad? Indifferent?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Steve said:


> D.G.REGINA or...Queen, by the grace of God.
> 
> What is the general feeling about old Queenie in Canada James? Good? Bad? Indifferent?


Good to indifferent I would say. Not the only royal figure on the dough, prime ministers of here etc.

Now our good old Canadian Tire money a different story. In 57 was invented as a loyalty program giving back a percentage at POS. The most successful program of its kind.

It has a fictional gent Sandy McTire, a penny pincher of certain background. All other money has royalty etc.










.......


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is a crappy pic of it, one huge piece of 50 buck denomination pocket change. Back has the D.G. Regina again and other stuff


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I didn't know that proof coins where so difficult to photograph.

Anyway, here's a 1987 silver dollar, along with a reflection of my hands and camera.










Please tell me about the Poppies, is that red enamel on the coins? Whats the face value?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

You have some stunning mint coins there James,i am not a collector,but i do have an interest!

here are some of my coins,just took the picks quickly,i guess my best coin would be the 1911 solid gold sovereign,it is in a gold pendant,but it is not fixed in,i know it shouldn't be in there but my Grandmother did it,so it stays like that now.

i have lots of silver six pence coins,and a few coins to mark certain events in British History,i also like to find coins that have a birth year the same as a family member. :cheers:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Some nice coins there 

I don't have a lot, some older coins, various proof sets, few jars of pennies 

My post office has a couple more of the 20 buck denomination train coins I noticed today but the mint is sold out


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

James said:


> Some nice coins there
> 
> I don't have a lot, some older coins, various proof sets, few jars of pennies
> 
> My post office has a couple more of the 20 buck denomination train coins I noticed today but the mint is sold out


"My post office has a couple more of the 20 buck denomination train coins I noticed today but the mint is sold out"

You will just have to put the money towards another watch! :naughty:

Sam :cheers:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Think James might have to raid his pocket-money tin...

Canadian 100kg gold coin


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Think James might have to raid his pocket-money tin...
> 
> Canadian 100kg gold coin


WOW!that is insane!!  ,i would like to add that to my collection,but i don't have a spare 4mil!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty impressive chunk of gold yes 

But not nearly as large as the nickle up in northern Ontario. Its a 9 meter across piece of pocket change


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

:shocking: :shocking:

Now....... that's big! :blink:

I don't think there is anything bigger than that! :jump:


----------

